# Hello Everyone



## elliefrancis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello Good Day everyone.
I'am Francis from Philippines.I have 2 champagne(broken line) and a 2 blue broken line and buck albino. I looking some idea on how to care properly and breed a fancy mice. thank you.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to FMB! This is a great place to learn about all that, it's also nice to connect with other breeders.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

